# 2018 Madone colours



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Am about to press the button on a Madone bike/frame.

Colour options available are:

- 2016 top half charcoal bottom half black with inside forks/stays red
- Trek Segafredo red/white decals
- Black with white logos and red isospeed/end of forks
- 9.0 grey/silver

There are numerous options re gears, wheels and man0maths juggling of the different scenarios. However, what is the feeling of depreciation variation on colours. Is the racing team livery preferred? Will it become most unpopular as soon as a new sponsors appear? How come no 2017 frames left hanging around only 2016 - is this colour option preferred and kept on?

Views appreciated in helping sway my final decision.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Are you looking at any and every madone? Certain level? Madone 9.0, Madone 9.5 Madone 9.9? You doing project 1? Are you in Canada, US or different part of the world? From what you have said, the only thing i can really offer up is, If you really like the Trek Segafredo team and you really like the color, get it. If you are going to hold onto this bike for a long time, get whatever color you like the most. If you are worried about resale, there is a reason why there are always black bikes, people like black.

*edit* sorry, i thought you were looking at getting a full madone or a frameset but looking at the colors they have on their website, i think you are just looking at a frameset, correct? There are limited Trek Segafredo frames left so they may not have your size. It is also H1 fit so racier. The blacks look good. Just depends on if you want color or not on it. What bar width and stem length do you run?


----------

